# My dog is pregnant!



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

So excited, I've been waiting for 2 years for this litter. She is due in 10 days.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Exciting! What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is a Bernese Mountain Dog bred to a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. 
She is a great family dog that loves the farm live as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely post pictures!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, they'll be adorable


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until they are all born healthy and my girl is ok.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Puppies were born today. So glad they are all healthy and the wait is over. Now my goat is next to deliver.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable babies...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww....


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, not over.. 6 hours after what I thought was last pup labor started again. Another pup born. I was going to bring her into vet today but we got a snow storm and roads are ice. So hoping to get there tomorrow. Looks like another long night. Gotta love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute pups!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Six hours later?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

There so cute!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

She just popped out #8.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good heavens! Poor dog

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know!! This has to be the longest labor. Going on 17 hours from first born to #8. So far only #5 was stuck and I had to go in to pull him. The rest have all popped right out.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! Poor mama


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So cute


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pups are getting so big and are so adorable. 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh are they cute! I'm glad you live too far away because I want one!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Funny you should mention that, Karen, I was just thinking the exact same thing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm keeping a puppy but all the others have a home.  7 pups going to 7 different states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I would love to see what they look like when grown-- we looked into the greater swiss, and ended up with bernese ourselves....


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the puppy I'm keeping. 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I love those dogs! Yours are so cute. Just want to kiss that little face on yours! COngrats!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

My pups are getting so big and I only have one more week with them all. 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just way too adorable!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

The puppy I kept is getting big and she looks and acts like her daddy. Here is a picture of her and one of dad.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, she sure is getting big!


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is one of the biggest pups in the litter. I hope she stays under 100 lbs as she is a female. Daddy is 130 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

